# are you running 23mm or 25mm tires with your wide rims?



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

I am looking at some 23mm wide tubulars. Curious if you guys are running 23 or 25mm tires with them? (matching the width vs going for more volume). I know that i cannot put a 23mm on my major tom just because of the bed design, but the carbon wheel I am looking at has a much more rounded profile.

Additionally, do you notice any odd dimensions from the tire when mounted on the wider rim bed? Odd meaning in height dimension mostly? I know that i can fit a 25mm on my SST with a standard rim, but just barely. Was looking to get the wider rim and run it on my road bike and CX bike, so mostly want the wider bed for the CX side, and it'd be a real bummer to find out I couldn't road race with snazzy new wheels.

Safe to assume that a 23 or 25mm would fit with wider rims, if it fits with standard clincher rim?


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

On the commuter, 28 in the three-seasons, 35/38 (35 wide with the height of a 38) studded snows in the winter.

On the roadie, 25 in the three-seasons, 23 on the front in the winter with the Crud RoadRacer fenders, since the 25 rubs on the front one.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Tubulars? Both sizes, but comfort is similar.

Clinchers? I prefer the ride of 25mm tires over 23mm. A 25mm inflated to about 85-90psi reminds me more of a decent tubular than any 23mm tire.


----------



## biker jk (Dec 5, 2012)

I use a 23mm tyre with my 23mm wide clincher rims. This spreads the tyre to a width of 25mm. I didn't detect any change in the height of the tyre. I've only had a single ride with the new wider rims and ran 5-7psi lower pressures which produced a great ride on a smooth concrete cycling path but on chip sealed roads I might need to go down 10psi.


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

biker jk said:


> I use a 23mm tyre with my 23mm wide clincher rims. This spreads the tyre to a width of 25mm. I didn't detect any change in the height of the tyre. I've only had a single ride with the new wider rims and ran 5-7psi lower pressures which produced a great ride on a smooth concrete cycling path but on chip sealed roads I might need to go down 10psi.


I went to a 23 mm rim and a 25 mm tire. At first I lowered the pressure by 5 psi, but found going down 10 psi worked the best on the chip seal and other bad roads in my area. At 5 psi the ride was a touch harsh or buzzy. At 10 psi the ride was smoother.


----------



## dozerdog (Jan 13, 2010)

What are the internal rim widths on these 23mm rims you guys are running and at what pressures?


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

dozerdog said:


> What are the internal rim widths on these 23mm rims you guys are running and at what pressures?


I weigh 173 and run Conti 4-Seasons on both bikes.

60F/70R on both both rolls and rides just fine. When the 23 is on the front of the roadie, I have to run that at 70.


----------



## dozerdog (Jan 13, 2010)

So a 23mm rim can be used for Crit racing,TT etc with out fear of rolling off due to the increases internal width? Or should I stick with comething more traditional for these applications?


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

dozerdog said:


> So a 23mm rim can be used for Crit racing,TT etc with out fear of rolling off due to the increases internal width?


Of course. They're designed specifically for 23mm tires. It's those of us running 25, 28 and wider that are outside the design intentions--or at least the marketing intentions.


----------

